# Dutra Fishing ??



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

May be a dumb question, but i've always been curious if you can catch tile fish or swords at Dutra?


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

No


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

no


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Got one a year a so or ago in and to the west of east breaks but never seem to get them, either one, around Dutra. Must be the wrong type of structure.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

Dutra is difficult to fish for swords. The structure is really quite small and it takes only a few minutes and you have drifted across the structure. I have tried it but never been successful. Did catch a blackfin once.


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

I have seen a sword fish caught at Dutra

MR Sailfish


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

After I get the furuno installed I will catch a sword at Dutra.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

There are swords at Dutra. It's a favorite spot of some people. The structure is narrow from east to weast but is more than a mile long south to north. Run from the top of the structure 950' towards Falcon you can see it the north. You will need to bump your motors some to drift the long way.


----------



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Never fished for swords there but usually did good on Marlin and Sailfish. Some Mahi and Wahoo too if we got lucky and a rip was on it.


But if you are already at Dutra and dont want to make the run to Hilltops for Swordies, I would say got to the Breaks. Maybe you can find the East Breaks Wreck.... Not sure on Tile fish there though. Good luck!

If you find the east breaks wreck I wouldnt mind to see what coordinates you got on it.


rgrds
James


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

None of those fish are there.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

> After I get the furuno installed I will catch a sword at Dutra.


Bold statement considering you've never caught one... But yes as long as you have an epirb, a lifetime supply of 50wides, enough 2cool forum posts on how to catch swordfish and all the electronics 2cool Professional big fish catchers recommend you should be able to catch swordfish with no problem at all!!! It's that simple!!!!!!!! Yeaaahhhh


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

2cool's help at its finest :slimer: yea they are there. tile spots are really small, cant have much current to hit them. pulled some good tiles and a sword off it


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I am going to catch a sword with my Raymarine:bounce::bounce::bounce:.......................................................................gonna use it for a deep drop weight!!!!!:rybka:


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

aggieangler09 said:


> Bold statement considering you've never caught one... But yes as long as you have an epirb, a lifetime supply of 50wides, enough 2cool forum posts on how to catch swordfish and all the electronics 2cool Professional big fish catchers recommend you should be able to catch swordfish with no problem at all!!! It's that simple!!!!!!!! Yeaaahhhh


Nah man, I believe the question was - can YOU catch swords/tiles at Dutra, and apparently nobody on here but a few of us have this ability.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Haha true that.... Think This thread warrants one of those cartoon videos... Oh and Jim furunos drop better than raymarine....At least that what the pros on here say


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Dutra????*

Is that some kind of Beer? Dutra Lager..... Sounds good to me..


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Digidydog said:


> Nah man, I believe the question was - can YOU catch swords/tiles at Dutra, and apparently nobody on here but a few of us have this ability.


Yeah we've all enjoyed those threads with big Swords in your boat


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> May be a dumb question, but i've always been curious if you can catch tile fish or swords at Dutra?


 *Dutra is a great place to catch swords... You want to drop for the tiles in 900-1250' of water.... Dutra is a small spot so with a ripping current its hard to fish and stay on top........ Capt. Ahab*


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Digidydog said:


> Nah man, I believe the question was - can YOU catch swords/tiles at Dutra, and apparently nobody on here but a few of us have this ability.


Congratulations Digidy!!!! Now you will have the opportunity to share the top of that rock with 2000 of your best friends next time your wackin and stackin dem. Might not be able to get you on radar but will probably be able to see the glow from one of my hard earned spots to the south east.

Next time, I'm just going to push the easy button.

The great thing about sword fishing is that like any other type of fishing, conditions change and you have to adapt. Over the past few years, I have seen a few guys that figure it out on there own like aggieangler but, most of the time, I see the same guys pinned to a number that they "earned" on the internet!!!! Get out there, explore, observe, read the conditions and learn to read the structure current, bait and wind. When you do finally get one on your own, it will be ten times as rewarding!!!!!

If needed, would be glad to send Raymarine down as sword weight.

Fishin for these guys next summer they are ten times as smart as any sword.
:an5::an5::an5:

Note of concern to self:
Tomorrow, when you are sober. Complete the "becoming internet fisherman" self help test.


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

jakers said:


> Congratulations Digidy!!!! Now you will have the opportunity to share the top of that rock with 2000 of your best friends next time your wackin and stackin dem. Might not be able to get you on radar but will probably be able to see the glow from one of my hard earned spots to the south east.
> 
> Next time, I'm just going to push the easy button.
> 
> ...


C'mon man, Hellen freakin Keller could look at GOM bathymetry data and find Dutra. I mean, really?? It's the plethora of spots everywhere else that aren't so easy to find... and yes, we've found them. I took the entire Blue Water Super map and color coded the contour intervals looking for small places that aren't as obvious as dutra. Don't tell me about work. Especially when it comes to day dropping. We've put our time in and sucecss prevailed. That's not saying i'm going to go re-invent the wheel everytime i try something new either. There's a lot of information on here, some good some bad. The whole reason i even replied to this thread to begin with was because it was becoming - bad data.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Dutry- I thought it was some kind of animal that swam in the rivers?


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

aggieangler09 said:


> Bold statement considering you've never caught one... But yes as long as you have an epirb, a lifetime supply of 50wides, enough 2cool forum posts on how to catch swordfish and all the electronics 2cool Professional big fish catchers recommend you should be able to catch swordfish with no problem at all!!! It's that simple!!!!!!!! Yeaaahhhh


 Wow, sounds like rocket science.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You can only catch swordies at Dutra if you have enough LED lights so as to resemble a roadside whorehouse in Nevada. Others need not apply.


----------



## Robalo Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

Plenty of tilefish @ Dutra. You are either on them or your in neverland. Current state record is from there.....or at least the record from a year ago or so was from there.

Good luck and post up some pics if you try it out.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

What's the depth around there and on top of the rock? Seems a little out of my range to get back to SPI, way past Colt 45. Port A looks like a faster trip.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Swells said:


> What's the depth around there and on top of the rock? Seems a little out of my range to get back to SPI, way past Colt 45. Port A looks like a faster trip.


 950-1,100 on the rock around 1,400 off the rock


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Here are some 2D and 3D surfaces of Dutra and 300 Hump. Pretty nice structure as you come up over the shelf.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Cutter said:


> Here are some 2D and 3D surfaces of Dutra and 300 Hump. Pretty nice structure as you come up over the shelf.


Right where you got that arrow pointing is my sword spot. How did you know?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

question for you guys , what the name of that other rock opposite from the 300 fathom rock ? those holes on that formation look very interesting
Thank you


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Jim's peak


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

*Ultra Exclusive Private Big E Charter to Dutra*

I've never been there but this Dutra place sounds killer.

this thread seems like a good place to float an idea I just came up with for a 60hr private charter on the Big E to Dutra. I want to keep the number down to 24 to maximize fishing opportunities. 10 spots are reserved for me and 9 other South Mississippi ******** so I need 14 more anglers. the price is 1300 per person which includes tips, food, and beverages including beer.

this is going to be a once in a lifetime opportunity and an all-out assualt on the local seafood population. we will start out by putting 40 crab pots in the channel on the way out and will pick them up on the way in. we are bringing a 30 mile spool of longline with 2500 hooks that we will start deploying when we are 20 miles from our destination and will go right over and beyond Dutra. the longline will be checked and rebaited during the early morning hours and you should expect swordfish, sharks, tuna, dolphin, wahoo, escolar, marlin, turtles, and possibly porpoise to be among the catch.

the rest of the trip we will be parked on top of Dutra and will be jigging, casting poppers, chunking, livebaiting, swordfishing, and deepdropping for bottom dwellers. we will have prizes for biggest tilefish, grouper, swordfish, tuna, and dolphin.

this will be an chance for you to fish with south mississippi ******** and an opportunity for them to get out of south mississippi for a few days. these guys don't know anything about offshore fishing but are expert catfishermen and are real pros in all tactics including trotlines, limb lines, jugs, rod and reel, and hand grabbing (noodleing). they will be giving a presentation including slide show on the way out. these guys don't have much tackle so it would be a nice gesture if the other fishermen would bring extra for the newbies.

pm me for info about where to send the deposit.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

dude, let it go. ksong's trip would have been a good one.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

mad marlin said:


> question for you guys , what the name of that other rock opposite from the 300 fathom rock ? those holes on that formation look very interesting
> Thank you


Not sure, but looks like a good spot if you can get your bait to it, being that its a bit smaller and currents etc.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

bluewateraggie said:


> Not sure, but looks like a good spot if you can get your bait to it, being that its a bit smaller and currents etc.


I think you are getting my thoughts  . I would think that it should not be of a problem for a well equipped boat with some powerful sonar to found that location , to hold the drift just in place its another scenario but it looks very promising for a DEEEP drop.

Scott ( luna sea II ) have you been :brew: ?  Are you wanting to convert my Vessel on a long liner or what ? That is funny , you on the E wont miss it if that's:cheers: the case.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

The Hilltops are much easier to fish


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Agreed.... stick to the hilltops, much easier to fish.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Jim's Peak*



bluewatertx said:


> Jim's peak


Jim's Peak was named after my Dad, Jimmy Hilton.









Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

hilton said:


> Jim's Peak was named after my Dad, Jimmy Hilton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilton , you,ve probably fish that spot I suppose. 
Just by the look of the platform formation on your 3D pictures gave my some thoughts as it looks like that hole at the foot of the hill should hold something, well hypothetically speaking.
I have to say that your service provides a whole new world for anglers to find new spots its awesome


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

hilton said:


> Jim's Peak was named after my Dad, Jimmy Hilton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool fact to know, it can be a hot little area. It's the only spot we've ever had a double header blue hook up. Same goes for the various structure named after firearms in the Colt area. (I believe you named those also). Dump grounds have a lot of productive areas as well. There are literally tons of spots out there, many not named, I suggest people pickup one of Hilton's bathymetric charts, or if you have charting software research it yourself. But again it's easiest to just stay at the Hilltops, lots or room to stretch out your feet.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

The only double header blue we've ever had was on the 100 fathom curve in the middle of nowhere . . . no bottom structure, no weedline, no bait, nothing . . .


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

mad marlin said:


> Scott ( luna sea II ) have you been :brew: ?  Are you wanting to convert my Vessel on a long liner or what ? That is funny , you on the E wont miss it if that's:cheers: the case.


Anthony,

it's recreational long lining, just trotlining on the big pond

actually I was somewhat sober earlier but am drinking now:work::smile:


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

luna sea II said:


> Anthony,
> 
> it's recreational long lining, just trotlining on the big pond
> 
> actually I was somewhat sober earlier but am drinking now:work::smile:


Not that your idea isn't good actually its very tempting , but please make sure you get some $$$ for those whom book before even writing names up.
and please3 quit drinking while on the PC , have you ever heard " Drinking & PC aint best friends "


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

mad marlin said:


> and please3 quit drinking while on the PC , have you ever heard " Drinking & PC aint best friends "


Busted! Booked on charges of PWI, "posting while intossimacrated." Something like that ...


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

wow, Swell that was a WORD


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

glad to see others use the search feature, was wondering what dutra was/where,,lol Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (1 members and 2 guests)


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha, Mississippi mako shark noodling contest


----------

